# GIVEAWAY: Fluke Pack30 Professional Tool Backpack



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

For hand tools and test equipment not much. For batteries and other tools probably several times a day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?"

*Far too many times!!*


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I rarely go back ro the van for another tool. Material is a different story.


----------



## gxbowles (Aug 4, 2017)

To many times, it's the convex I keep having to run to

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

When I decide to bring everything in, I only need 3 tools. When I decide to go in light, I need the whole arsenal and I'm going back out. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think many of us would agree that once is too many times. Unless you have a effective cartage system you are making multiple trips.


I am usually making at least two trips even on small jobs.


Cheers
John


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

More than once is too much...but you always need the tool you left in the truck.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

About 1 time a day.

Do I win?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Several times daily.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

*"How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?"*

"...to the truck...?" None
To the tool crib? Waaaay to many times :wink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Today I have trouble just trying to find some of my tools.
I was looking for my T&B crimping tool to find out it was in my wifes tool bag.
All I had to ask for was the black and orange handles. She knew exactly what it was and where it was.


----------



## Justin smith (Jan 18, 2016)

Usually don't have to go back for tools. Mostly miscellaneous material like screws and mounting hardware.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> *How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?*


3-5. Normally I'm going back to grab a megger or a better meter. I normally carry all my commonly used hand tools on every call.


----------



## jbaud10 (Mar 2, 2009)

Too many times.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*1/4 mile round trip*

It's anywhere from 150'-500' from tool box/shop to the machines, some times it's a 1/4 mile walk to look at the machine, back to shop for a certain meter or tool, back to machine, troubleshoot, walk back for parts, walk back to machine, install parts, go back for more tools because can't get broken part out, back to machine, fix, back to shop. 1 mile in 25 minutes.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I always found the number of trips back out to the truck was directly proportional to the distance the work to be done was from the truck. The farther the trip the more likely to have forgotten something.


----------



## ElectricMon (Jan 17, 2018)

For a small remodel like 4 or 5 times because of the not knowing just what to expect. If it's new maybe 2 since it's hard to carry ladders and the rest of my tools.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

My work is almost always outside and my truck is either right next to me or 30' below me.

So as far as "run back to the truck", on an average day, never.

Run back to the shop? Now that's a different story.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Never, I carry what few tools I need on my person at all times. Oh it does help that I am an inspector and only need about 5 things :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

As stated by others, no truck but back and forth way to much to the shop.

Steve


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

often...if not that, then getting back in the vehicle to go back to the facility! (I guess I am a poor planner).


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I have tools separated into a couple different group specific to the tasks I anticipate or know I'll be up against. Eg. troubleshooting, basic rough in, basic trim out etc. If I switch between tasks I can usually get by with the stuff I've already brought in, but not always.

1 trip usually does it


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

Depends on if iv had enough coffee or not, but usually 3-4 times for random material like screws or straps/fittings.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

average maybe 2


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

It would be zero if I had a fancy tool backpack to wear 😉


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I need the backpack filled with batteries. That would stop a lot of walking and cursing


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

5 times. I notice I get less forgetful the further away I have to park.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think most of us have a bucket or some type of tool carrier but what I like about this one is that the tools are closed up and don't fall out going from the truck to the job. I have lost many tools over the years using the old sheetrock bucket with the tool caddy inside. Never like it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

pudge565 said:


> never, i carry what few tools i need on my person at all times. Oh it does help that i am an inspector and *if i can't inspect it with those five tools, i just don't inspect it.* :vs_laugh:


fify


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

No matter how much I put on my belt, there's something I need that's in the gang box. 

No matter how much I cram in the gang box there's something I need that's down in the truck. 

No matter how much I heap in the truck there's something I need from the shop. 

No matter how many tools I buy and pile up in the shop, there's something I need from the supply house. 

No matter how much they stock at the supply house there's something I need that's a special order.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have always been a bit of a fanatic about working efficiently and tooling up right for the job and having the right stuff when you need it. 

I just finished a TI type job (tenant improvement) I was on for a few weeks. It's a quirky old building but I've done lots of work in it. The tenant that was moving in is a department for a customer that I've put in other parts of the building. So I knew quite well what I'd need. 

I probably did 90% of the work with the basics I use everywhere, 
I probably did 95% of the work with the tools I packed on the first try, 
I did probably 99%+ with the tools I got together after the first day. 

Even at that there was probably a trip to the truck a day for a tool, because I don't need the tools necessary to do 99% of the work, I need the tools necessary to do 100% of the work, close doesn't count. 

I kid you not: I keep three running lists on my person all day every day. 

* Bring next time I go to truck 
* Bring from inventory 
* Buy next time I am at the store / ordering online 

When I find I need a tool / supply / material, I keep working on whatever I can until I can't get any further without a trip to the truck and / or store. 

If I can make it to lunch without a trip to the truck that's a good day. 

If I can make it to the end of the day without a trip to the shop or the store, that's a great day. 

Either after work and / or first thing in the morning, I pull from inventory and / or go to the store.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Not to many trips back and forth for tools. I have a bucket that has most of my specialty tools, a bag with batteries, bits, extensions, drill, recep.saw. But I have to say that a back pack like that sure would be real handy for the tools that I like to keep in my pick-up. Not always easy to get the old W-4500 into some places to just have a look at what I'll be doing next. It really looks like some good R & D went into the design of that bag so they should do well in the market place.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

usually 2 or 3 times a day
i keep my tools organized to suit the task1
my biggest gripe is the borrowers (usually when my back was turned) who never return or return them severely damaged :vs_mad:


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

On most projects I have to go back to the truck for a tool once or twice a day.
I have different tool belts, tool bags, and tool boxes stocked with the appropriate tools for whatever I'm working on. 

If I'm doing a rough there's a dedicated bag and belt for that. There's a dedicated setup for trim-out. For service calls and troubleshooting I've got a slightly different rig. 

Even though I try to anticipate what tools I'll need on each job and load accordingly there's always something unexpected that requires a tool that I did not bring in.


----------



## was240 (May 12, 2011)

*Depending upon how many jobs, but lots*

It always depends upon the job, but I am going back on average 2 times. Sometimes for tools, sometimes for parts.

Having to many tools is awesome and a curse at the same time.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Depends on type of job, I do a lot of service calls and small jobs, but this would not surprise me:

4 times in 1st hour

once per hour next 3 hours

every 2 hours thereafter

I've got a lot of tools in my truck


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

Once or twice not including initial rollup.. that's what the apprentice is for. Anyway it's a chore to tear away from all the other foremen who have questions or favors to ask. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

readydave8 said:


> Depends on type of job, I do a lot of service calls and small jobs, but this would not surprise me:
> 
> 4 times in 1st hour
> 
> ...


This^^^^^^ :wink:


----------



## ls electric (Sep 6, 2011)

Lot of times in one day.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

This thread is brought to you by the letter E.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Definitely 1 or 2 times. Way more for material though.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

My knees lost track. Now, where did i put the Motrin?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Depends on what I'm doing. I'd say anywhere from a couple to several.......lol.


----------



## electricmaster (Sep 12, 2016)

3 times on avg.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tienbui (Jun 12, 2018)

I am a service engineer and I have to travel alot by air for doing my job, prolem is everytime I travel I have to remove batteries from the meters and put it into my carry hand bag by safety reason, and I put the meters in my toolbox with another hand tools, somtime the meters had broken by the another hand tools due to shaking on the airplan.So if have a separately professional bag for meters is a great one!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I do mostly industrial maintenance and repair, so even though I carry a lot of tools, there is always something else to go fetch. Even when everything is planned, there are always the " Oh by the way, while you are here" jobs.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Too often to count, as I do a lot a service/troubleshooting calls.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I borrowed my wife's fitbit a while back and wore it for about 2 weeks. I found I put in, on average, between 5 and 7 miles a day. How many of them running for tools? I'm ashamed to even guess. You can't carry but so much.


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

Average 3 -4 times . sucks when doing a service call on the 41st floor and it takes longer to go to the truck than the call. (elevator service keys help a lot.)


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

splatz said:


> No matter how much I put on my belt, there's something I need that's in the gang box.
> 
> No matter how much I cram in the gang box there's something I need that's down in the truck.
> 
> ...



So true. 


My favorite is going to the van for something in particular, remembering while at the van I need several other things, and then getting all the way back to the jobsite only to realize I never grabbed the original item. :vs_mad:


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

Too many to count.........


----------



## Pool Electrician (Feb 5, 2018)

*I never run back out to the truck...*

I never run back out to the truck for tools...
That's what apprentices are for.




Now, for a refill on coffee... that's a different story!


----------



## phineascage (May 16, 2018)

I can never find the humor in making more than one trip back to retrieve something I should have had the sense to take in the first place.


----------



## 1234 (Jan 20, 2014)

The answer, of course, is 42.
Thanks for all of the fish.


----------



## gappvembe (May 31, 2012)

Normally a couple. Reason, I only brought one or two tools and should have grabbed the whole case. This fluke back would be good for elevation carry.


----------



## AnibelRamos (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a TA1 (first year first half), so I don't have many tools yet, but I'd love to win the bag and start filling it up with some new ones!


----------



## chinaskibandini (Apr 8, 2018)

My first electrical job in the trade was with an uncle and nephew combination out near Antlers, Oklahoma. My job, essential was to exist as a human pack mule. I carried ALL of the tools we would need for the job. The contractor took a few hand tools, while the J-Man took his tool bags. Every thing else was my responsibility. This included: battery operated tools, materials for the job, conduit benders (if needed), conduit, romex, electrical parts (connectors, fittings, screws, nails), etc. 



There is no doubt that my true rule within the organization was a gopher. 



Over time the necessity to limit my steps on any given day meant stopping to think about what might be needed for the job. It also familiarized me with different electrical parts and their uses. Because who wants to have to walk all the way back to the truck to get the right coupling this time?


Kept me in great shape anyway.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I rarely go back to get another tool, because of late, if I leave anything in my vehicle, I end up with a broken window and a total loss. So I have taken to carrying everything I need in a backpack already.


Comment for Fluke on the backpack; have an option for wheels and a handle. I'm using this one now, because it is both a wheeled bag or a backpack, but it's actually not that good of a tool bag, it lacks the organization I see in the Fluke version.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I try to be prepared for anything but it never fails, the one tool I didn’t grab is the one needed for the job.


----------



## Onefaceless (Jan 20, 2015)

I don’t have to run back for tools too often unless it’s a hole-hog or circular saw kind of thing that doesn’t fit in my roller. Materials though, all damn day.


----------



## JasonGross (Apr 23, 2018)

3-4 times a day.


----------



## TheDrew (Sep 20, 2017)

Far too many times then I'd like to admit.


----------



## jleslie (Dec 6, 2016)

*Fluke back pack*

My tool pouch never has enough room,


----------



## electro7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Every chance I get. Hahaha! Not really! Usually for materials.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

2-3x a day. Usually when I am repairing someone's handyman special and I need a tool that I normally don't have in my bag.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

We'll call the truck my locker, but more than once!


----------



## ActionE (Apr 22, 2018)

I have to run back to the trailer for a tool occasionally. This bag looks exactly like what i need. It would come in handy in any situation.


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

1 or 2 depending what I run into. The problem is the more tools you bring onto the job, the more you have haul back out later... and sometimes that means 2 trips as well. :vs_cool:

BTW that Fluke setup looks great :glasses:


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

It depends upon how tight my belt gets. The tighter it gets the more trips I take because I am too busy working to hit the gym.
It would be nice to have a standard go to bag that I could supplement for the specifics of the job.


----------



## Sebehk (Mar 27, 2014)

For tools, probably once or twice. For parts/material, about 5-10 times.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

*None*

I bring all of my tools inside with me but It would sure be easier if I had that backpack.


----------



## mdwirenut (Jun 10, 2018)

My hand tools, impact gun and common test equipment come with me on my first trip, though sometimes I get the joy of hearing tools falling out of my bag.

Otherwise, my trips are for specialty equipment and materials. 

I try to keep everything systemized in a way to minimize extra trips as these are costly to productivity.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I try to bring everything I need in, which usually requires multiple trips just to get set up.
Once I start working, maybe once or twice I will need to go back but mostly for material.

Texting and Driving


----------



## Eastpoint (Feb 4, 2013)

I've gotten pretty good over the years at anticipation what I will need on any given job. Usually the first trip to the jobsite from the truck finds me carrying everything I need to get started. After preliminary work is done, I will head to the truck to bring back the stuff I no longer need and collect a load of stuff to contiue my work. Pretty much goes on like this all day. Small jobs = fewer trips. Large jobs = more stuff = more trips. The goal is to systematically move through the job, clean as I go, and hopefully make one trip back to the truck to pack up and get outta Dodge at the end of the day.


----------



## revg62 (Jan 16, 2012)

way more than i'd like to!


----------



## rbd1313 (May 5, 2018)

I actually run back to the shop (electrical maintenance mainly now) multiple times a day because I've yet to find the right tools carrier maybe this will be it....


----------



## mjbasford (Oct 2, 2016)

I do mainly residential service, I must run to my truck 10 times a day for a special meter or tool. Tool bag only carries the basics. I would die if I carried it all in every time.


----------



## ZomBApocolypse (Mar 14, 2017)

How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?

Waaaaay too many times. Mostly 4 to 5 and that's usually do to jobsite duties changing.

~Steve


----------



## red1988a (Oct 3, 2014)

Depending on the day, anywhere from 3-20 times


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

3 too 30


----------



## ultramag (Sep 10, 2011)

Usually 3 to 5 times a day


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Way too many times. I have no reason to carry 3 or 4 flat head screwdrivers, but I seem to not have one when I need it.


----------



## AbSparky (Jan 21, 2018)

Over the course of a week, probably average once a day.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

It depends on how many jobs we're at, and the scope.

On longer/bigger jobs, we just carry everything in at the beginning of the day. And if we have to go back to the truck for something, it's probably a specialty tool that we didn't pack with us that day.

Material is different story though.


----------



## lfreeman (May 17, 2018)

5or6 times a day


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Probably 3 or 4 on average. Some days are real bad though.


----------



## BlissElectricals (Apr 28, 2017)

I always carry the needed tools but the Fluke Pack30 professional tool Backpack is worth having.


----------



## Katriel (Jul 30, 2013)

Only once or twice a day but hopefully not at all with this back pack.


----------



## robert v (Jun 13, 2018)

at least a couple times a day.


----------



## kendo669 (May 14, 2017)

At least 6 times a day, no matter how weel i plan the job.


----------



## rmike (Mar 15, 2010)

Often


----------



## Jmarzo (Dec 26, 2013)

*Back Pack Organizer*

return to van at least 2-3 times per service call daily to get one more tool.


----------



## RonBrown70 (Nov 8, 2017)

gardiner said:


> I always found the number of trips back out to the truck was directly proportional to the distance the work to be done was from the truck. The farther the trip the more likely to have forgotten something.


This is so true. I find that when I go out to troubleshoot something I never seem to grab the one meter or tool I need for the testing the first time. I work at a sand mine and I walk to the different areas which can be a challenge to get the exact meter I need when called out.


----------



## Johnny_Sparks (Mar 11, 2010)

*One more tool...*

I have gotten into the habit of sittting in the truck before jumping out and think of what I am here for, what tools do I foresee myself needing and visualize what I will be taking apart/inspecting. With all of that, I still usually need to return to my vehicle for some odd thing. 



Each job I would say I return on the average 2 x's


----------



## bdawinton (May 22, 2017)

Not to many but tool bag is very heavy


----------



## dray1961 (May 20, 2018)

I could really use the Fluke Pack30 for work.


----------



## rallyz69 (Mar 16, 2011)

*How many times a day...*

If I got paid by the amount of steps I do each day... I would be doing pretty good. According to my fitbit it is over 17,000 ... Half of those is going to get something I need...or forgot. This bag is the ultimate... "Coach" bag of tool carrying. No need for a rolling tool bag with this backpack and looks Awesome!!


----------



## electricSeattle (Nov 7, 2017)

About 5 times everyday!


----------



## AU Facilities (Mar 25, 2015)

too many times a day.......


----------



## The Commish (Jul 18, 2017)

*Which trip? What Tool?*

First I have to remember where I parked my truck. Then I always open the drivers door and stare into the cab whilst trying to remember what I was trying to retrieve. Then I think of several other tools and parts that I need. Once I return to the job area I recall why I made the trip. BACK to the truck I go.:vs_mad:


----------



## Radaghast100 (May 24, 2018)

*# of times back to Van to get tools?*

Maybe once to get a specialty tool for a job.


----------



## dakramer (Jul 23, 2010)

Waaaaay too many times on service calls and small jobs. Fortunately I almost never need to go to the wholesale house since I plan pretty well on the material.


----------



## steadydave (Apr 19, 2013)

It depends on the type of job I'm on. An average of 2 or 3 times


----------



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

I wish it was only the truck sometimes you have to go 2km for a tool


----------



## lorddrago (Dec 28, 2007)

I climb towars, so I'm usually 1,500' up in the air when I realize I forgot a valuable tool. 1 hour climb back down and up... not fun.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't work out of a truck anymore. Maybe once a month I have to take the truck to another site.


----------



## Math123 (Jun 16, 2018)

None, but I carry all my heavy tools in a normal backpack in the bus, it sucks


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

I find myself running back and forth to the conex and truck way to many times, it seems as though I never really grab what I need for the job.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCelt (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a service tech, so I usually bring my basic hand tools and a meter to diagnose the problem, then I often have to go back to the truck to get the tools to fix the problem. So, 5-10 times at least, depending on how many jobs I have that day.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

lorddrago said:


> I climb towars, so I'm usually 1,500' up in the air when I realize I forgot a valuable tool. 1 hour climb back down and up... not fun.


you ever tie some type of container for tools up there on ones you frequent, to leave some tools and material up there?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

DruMac1978 said:


> I wish it was only the truck sometimes you have to go 2km for a tool


i've never heard beer called a tool


----------



## ericfp (Jan 10, 2018)

several different jobs different number of times


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Not too often. I usually wear a leather tool pouch on my right with common screwdrivers, pliers, *****, etc and then I have a canvas pouch on my left I put in whatever other tools / small material I need for the task (VOM, wire nuts, specific nut driver, etc.)


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Never.


----------



## CurtPDX (Dec 6, 2012)

If possible I throw my toolbag and batt tools on a cart. The trips to the van happen when I run into something unexpected and need to grab different material.


----------



## fmsmooth (Aug 24, 2013)

*How many times?*

Can't really count , because i tend to forget, so what i do to avoid losing my tools due to forgetting them on site i take them when needed and back as soon as im done, its always difficult if im working far from any parking space coz of having to carry everything including what's not necessary. Would be convenient to just have everything you need with you though and not worry about forgetting anything


----------



## DMP82 (Jun 17, 2018)

Not matter how much I preload the kit going onto the site I always for get something or something pops it's ugly head up and a specialist tool is required so it's off to the truck!


----------



## cdshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Most days not more than once or twice but that is too many times


----------



## reggieelectric (Jun 4, 2018)

I typically carry my bag of tools along with me.


----------



## maqbool (Sep 1, 2013)

Everyones knows, Tools & Parts Are worked by the electriition hands, But, Who's Famous! Electrition instead of Parts and tools.
Without Tools and Parts, There is no Electrition.
I was going in trouble that time when i done my job at work area and going to other place for work and suddelnly i remember Oh, I forgot some tool like ( Plier, wrench, screwdrivers, multimeter, knife etc.).
You know, these tools are so precious for an electrician, without tools, electricion is useless,
Sometime, the area where i worked, are so far from markeet, and that time, i waste whole day for buying a one multimetter or wrench.
why this happen, because, my bag is not suffisticated as sufisticated Fluke Pack30 Professional Tool Backpack,.
Thats is why i like this Fluk Pack30 Professional Tool Backpack.
Muhammad Maqbool


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

With working on the stuff I am lately, there are several trips involved.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

For context, I work a 12 hour maintenance shift. I tend to patrol the site with a couple basic tools in my pocket. For routine stuff, I don't need to go back to the truck, for what I'd classify an incident, I go back almost every time for tools based on what happened. Some days I'll have no incidents, some days as many as 3-4+, on average probably once a day.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

When doing service calls at a 12 story building, it's a real pain in the @ss, when you have to go all the way back down for a tool or piece of material. It's happened to me 3 times at the same call. I was getting more exhausted from the trips back and forth rather than from the job itself. lol


----------



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

A lot. Running to get tools is a PITA but rounding everything up when you’re rushing to go home is worse.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Some days it's far too many, but helps to keep the chocolate chip muffins off my hips........


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

When I bring in a lot of tools, all I need is a screwdriver and my meter. When I just bring my small test pouch, never fails, I'm back to get more.... Just can't win :sad:


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

3-5 times a day to get the right tool for the drill or saw.


----------



## Labhinder Singh (Jan 27, 2018)

As i am an Engineer in Electrical industry. So i have to attend various type of problems for which i need to change my tool kit every time e.g. for dcs server, io cards, induction motors, ac/dc drives.This kit will be very helpful in preventing time wastage of around 60 mins daily for me. Its very very good tool.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Hardly ever, seen nice my tool bag is generous. But it can get heavy and cumbersome to carry around.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I used to find myself running back & forth so much , I just
unload the van onto the job.

I want to stop unloading my van . I was just thinking...

"Boy could I use one of those new Fluke Pack30 Professional 
Tool Backpacks made by Fluke Industries of Everett Washington
led by Wes Pringle and Jon Douyard who have just absolutely
done a swell job over there . Way to go guys! Keep hitting
those homeruns!":thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> When I bring in a lot of tools, all I need is a screwdriver and my meter. When I just bring my small test pouch, never fails, I'm back to get more.... Just can't win :sad:


So a nice backpack with a fair assortment of tools and test equipment would be golden.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Having seen the amount of trips to the truck pick up lately I realize a pack like this would be nice for tools and meters then hopefully cut the trips down to an absolute minimum.


----------



## dcshoes1 (Jun 21, 2018)

way too many times....


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

more times than I will admit to


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's got my wheels turning. Every time I need to go up and down a fixed, straight ladder to access the top of something, while somehow carrying tools and often even a laptop, while maintaining 3 points of contact, the backpack deal makes more and more sense.


----------



## SLaSZT (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have to go far, but honestly it's probably at least once. Probably much closer to 2 or 3 times, hah.


----------



## SparkyJeff (Nov 19, 2017)

*Not much.*

Hardly ever, thanks to a gang box.


----------



## Aneal000 (Jun 21, 2018)

Too many times and my birthday is Sunday so this would be awesome !


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Having seen the amount of trips to the truck pick up lately I realize a pack like this would be nice for tools and meters then hopefully cut the trips down to an absolute minimum.


Maybe you should wear a tool bag! 
Last time I said that the whole thread disappeared, so I had to say it again. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> It's got my wheels turning. Every time I need to go up and down a fixed, straight ladder to access the top of something, while somehow carrying tools and often even a laptop, while maintaining 3 points of contact, the backpack deal makes more and more sense.


I go back and forth with this. Going up a straight ladder to get onto a scaffold or through a roof hatch with a tool belt is no good. I would usually haul my stuff up in a bucket with a rope, which works but it's so low tech. A backpack seems like a better idea but I think I prefer the transition from the ladder to the roof unencumbered.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

*Giveaway*

How many times do I go to the van to get tools? 

well that depends on the job! sometimes I don't have to, and other times i have waaayyyy too many trips to grab something!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

All the other techs call me the Swiss Army Knife because if they need a tool, they know I will have it. They all joke about the situations they get into, tell me about it and I go get the perfect tool to get the job done. That's what I get after 20 years as a technician.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Always seems to depend on the location where the truck is. fairly close I have to go back for one connnector because the one I have will be missing a set screw. If I have to climb stairs I end up usually having to go back and forth to the truck like six times. I’ll run out of tape, I’ll need torx, etc... It’s come to the point if I haven’t prewalked the job I bring a tote full of misc. parts, and my entire backpack.


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

At least a dozen, but I walk... running is dangerous haha


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Maybe you should wear a tool bag! [emoji23][emoji23]
> Last time I said that the whole thread disappeared, so I had to say it again.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, rather have a backpack and keep the weight in a more ergonomic position.


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

A few times a day - one of these days, maybe I'll get a rhythm down, but hasn't happened yet..

Sometimes, I go back to the truck to look for something and it's not there... then I have the really hard part of remembering where I left it!


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

When I have A fluke in my tool pouch I dont need to go back as often. Fluke does more things on one tester


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 127712
> 
> *How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?*





99cents said:


> I rarely go back ro the van for another tool. Material is a different story.


Same. But my bag also weighs like 30 kilos. Which reminds me, time to clean out the inch of screws/marrattes/nuts/bits of wire/etc. in the bottom.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I usually make 2 trips before starting and 2 trips when done for the day. Almost everything I use is in in 2 roll around totes and a tool bucket that gets stacked on one of them. Exceptions would be for a "big"corded drill or rotary hammer when things get a bit rough for the cordless stuff.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Ever since reading this thread, I have been making more and more trips to the van[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A backpack would do me no good I have refined my tools to what I can carry in a Platt soft side tool bag. If I can use my collapsible hand truck I can carry what I need my laptop, extension cord, battery drill, PPE and a Pelican case with a PQ meter, otherwise, it is two trips.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

The more I try to avoid it, the worse I do.:vs_mad:


----------



## Glamont (Mar 28, 2017)

Lots of A/C work would be great for rooftops


----------



## bludy22 (Aug 24, 2012)

3 or 4 times on new jobs. Too many.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Never, I ride my motorcycle (as much as possible) and a backpack is the only way to fly. Material is on site in material box's.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

*How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?*
*
*
So many times my legs are always hurting by the end of the day...*
*


----------



## Rock D. (Jun 25, 2018)

*How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?*

Probably go to the truck and hunt for hand tools at least 4 times a day.

Thanks,
Rock D.


----------



## Powerjockey (Mar 9, 2018)

*How many times a day back to the truck?*

I probably go back for tools or materials averaging twice for each job/stop. But I do a lot of industrial work that sometimes requires specialized tools and equipment. Residential; probably once each job.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

5 to 6 depending upon calls. Maintence is too varied to keep everything on you at all times.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Almost never unless it’s break time. Been on the same industrial job for 3 years. I have a cart that has almost all the tools I need that I roll around with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Cricket said:


> *How many times a day do you run back to the truck to get another tool?*



Too many!


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

never... work in a Nuk plant


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Closing this thread while I prepare for the giveaway.

I will reopen it when I am ready to announce the winner.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

gardiner said:


> I always found the number of trips back out to the truck was directly proportional to the distance the work to be done was from the truck. The farther the trip the more likely to have forgotten something.


Congrats to @gardiner! :biggrin:

You are the winner of the Fluke Pack30 Professional Tool Backpack. I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


----------



## Codylink (Aug 16, 2018)

*Used to be many more*

I used to run back a few dozen times a day.
Now I only need a few tools, but I often forget them anyway, so 3 or 4 maybe


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Codylink said:


> I used to run back a few dozen times a day.
> Now I only need a few tools, but I often forget them anyway, so 3 or 4 maybe


You realize this giveaway ended in June, right? :wink:


----------



## chinaskibandini (Apr 8, 2018)

*The name of the game is saving steps.*

Title explains my philosophy after four years in the trade. People have a limited number of steps built into them at birth. My job is to limit giving those steps away for nothing but my own negligence or non-forward thinking. If I am allowed by time constraints, I take the mental time needed to consider everything I will need for the task I'm mulling over. If I have to come down the ladder, or go back to the truck, I count it as a failure of planning.


----------



## Codylink (Aug 16, 2018)

Cricket said:


> You realize this giveaway ended in June, right? :wink:


Just so excited to post something that I didn't even read... :vs_OMG:


----------



## Math123 (Jun 16, 2018)

He's not in it to win it


Cricket said:


> You realize this giveaway ended in June, right? :wink:


He's just happy to share. Lol maybe you should lock this 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@Cricket maybe close this thread and ones like this after the prize is awarded?


----------



## JuniorSparky (May 5, 2013)

3 times a day on average.


----------

